# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Long Island NY Reptile Expo

## AMKReptiles

We will be at the 
Long Island Reptile Expo 
Sunday, March 17, 2013
9AM to 3PM
Huntington Hilton Hotel
598 Broad Hollow Rd. (Rt. 110)
Melville, NY  11747

Come check us




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Lynn

> We will be at the 
> Long Island Reptile Expo 
> Sunday, March 17, 2013
> 9AM to 3PM
> Huntington Hilton Hotel
> 598 Broad Hollow Rd. (Rt. 110)
> Melville, NY  11747
> 
> Come check us
> ...


Julio, Look forward to meeting you,
Lynn

----------

